# Audio connectors and chassis intrusion connectors (please respond)



## tinkugadu (Jun 23, 2008)

I am building a new comp using a ASUS p5Q motherboard and my configuration is as below.

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=9957288

In the documentation of Asus P5Q is mentions Frontpanel audio connector(10-1 pin AAFP).

the exact text is

"we recommend that you connect a high definition front panel audio module to this connector to avail of the motherboards's high definition audio capability"


How are these connections done, is it compulsory.
Is the chassis intrusion connector also necessary?

i bought a logitech 7 speaker system(Z-5500) for my new comp. Can any experienced builder let me know how to best utilize it. DO i need to buy a seperate sound card also.

Which connections are aboslutely necessary. please anyone who has built using similar configuration like mine please let me know? ray:ray:ray:


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

See if your case manual and mobo manual shows you a place to plug those headers in. Not all cases have the higher quality sound connections...if your case doesn't have them, you should still have analog audio to hook up (connector usually found at the bottom of the board...below the pci slots). 

the chassis intrusion is not necessary, but your mobo manual should have some pictures for you...

I don't like having chassis intrusion on my own computers, cause I take the sides off sometimes for this or that...but I like having the front audio, usb, esata, etc hooked up in case i ever need them. 

As far as the speakers go, you will get better sound out of an add in card, but you can always try your onboard to see if it is good enough for you and switch later if you like (I saw a card in your setup, so I was confused at first...hope that was added later or something...).


----------

